
Engauge Digitizer: Extracts data points from images of graphs - based2
http://markummitchell.github.io/engauge-digitizer/
======
vageli
Wow, nice to see this posted here. I had used this at one point for a project
that could make arbitrary datadog graphs (was useful when writing articles and
wanting to show a specific example) based off a hand-drawn approximation.

------
superdaniel
Interesting. I’ll keep an eye on this as I’ve previously used
[https://automeris.io/WebPlotDigitizer/](https://automeris.io/WebPlotDigitizer/).

------
ridgeguy
Really appreciate this. Makes it easy to convert graphed academic journal
results into data I can use for funding presentations. Thank you.

------
markrages
Thanks for posting this. This looks quite useful for making programmatic use
of electronics datasheets.

